# Guidance about Moving



## Zalak31 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi.. I am from India. Me and wife are looking to move to NewZealand on PR. 
I am yet not aware of the exact visa category. But I have been told by many consultants that we will be eligible for direct PR.

The main concern is we have just married last year, bought a house and now everything seems to be all set. Our annual package in India is 10 lac per annum. 

Is it advisable to move to NZ and start all over again? Will we get a better life style? Is it worth the move.

I am a Civil Engineer with Masters in construction Management and 3 yrs of experience and my Wife is into education counselling.

Please advise.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi. I think the best thing to do is come over for a couple of weeks and have a look around. I wouldnt base your decision on what people say on the internet because everyones experience is different. Would you mind a cooler climate than India? Do you like the outdoors? Would you get homesick? So many variables and interpretations of what makes for a good lifestyle.


----------



## Zalak31 (Jun 1, 2016)

I understand these variables. But our main concern is a better life style economically. I mean we do have a good life here, but with our salaries, when planning a baby it will get difficult. Education here is too costly now a days. N plus the pressure on children is very high. I want to give the best to my child. Thats the reason we want to move for an economical improvement.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Zalak31 said:


> I understand these variables. But our main concern is a better life style economically. I mean we do have a good life here, but with our salaries, when planning a baby it will get difficult. Education here is too costly now a days. N plus the pressure on children is very high. I want to give the best to my child. Thats the reason we want to move for an economical improvement.


There won't be many people that migrate to NZ for a better salary or a more economical lifestyle. 
Salaries here are generally lower than their equivalents elsewhere because of the small population and reduced opportunities and the cost of living here is high in comparison with many other countries.
People tend to come here for a better lifestyle in terms of being more outdoorsy and a slower pace of life. A better more balanced climate and work/life balance etc etc. Unfortunately that all comes at a higher $ price, but many of us here believe it is worth it.


----------

